# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  ابزار گزارش گيري پويا

## Tasiyan

با سلام و خسته نباشيد خدمت همه دوستان!
اين تاپيك رو اينجا زدم چون احساس مي كنم مشكلم اينجا حل ميشه (ببخشيد)

مدت زيادي كه دنبال يه ابزار گزارش سازي پويا خوب ميگردم 

هدفم از زدن اين تاپيك قراردادن تجربيات شما حرفه اي ها كه مشغول برنامه نويسي هستيد واسه ما آماتوراست 

Active Report : احساس ميكنم قديمه،با توجه به Interface گزارشهايي كه تو برنامه هاي بزرگ ديدم 

Stimul Report : عاليه ، ولي فكر كنم واسه دات نته 

‍Crystal Report : مثال خوبي پيدا نكردم / كاركردن باهاش خيلي سخته / ورژن هاي خاصي داراي اين امكان هستند

و . . .

*يعني يه ابزار مناسب براي گرفتن گزارش پويا بدون نقص-زيبا-فارسي-با امكانات بالا واسه VB6 نيست؟ 
*

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

چرا از دیتا ریپورت استفاده نمی کنی ؟ :متعجب:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:  
شوخی کردم داوود جان.خواستم یکم بخندیم.
جدا از شوخی Fast Report  رو هم یه امتحانی بکن

----------


## mpmsoft

نرم افزار هایی که معرفی کردید در راس نرم افزار های گزارشگیری قرار دارند !!!

می شه بگید شما چه گزارشی می خواهید که این نرم افزارها جواب کار شما رو ندادند !!!

بنده شخصا بیش از 5 سال با نسخه های مختلف کریستال کار کردم و در چندین پروژه ملی و دولتی از آنها بصورت گسترده استفاده کردم

به نظر من مشکل اینجاست که شما خودتون نمی دونید چی می خواهید

----------


## Tasiyan

دوست عزيز حق با شماست ، منم گفتم كه نياز به راهنمايي و مثال دارم 
من يه برنامه دات نت ديدم كه گزارش گيريش حرف نداشت،نمدونمم از چي استفاده كرده ولي كاملا فارسي و با امكانات زياد بود پوياي پويا انگار تو خوده كريستال داري گزارش مي سازي 
ماشالله خودتون استاديد مي دونيد چي ميخوام بگم ، من يه همچين ابزاري ميخوام
كه* كار كردن باهاش آسون باشه* / *زيبا باشه* و *فارسي*

راهنماييم كنيد كه با چي كار كنم كه اين امكانات رو به من بده و اگه مثالشم بزاريد كه ديگه نو الا نوره

بازم ممنونم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Tasiyan

> چرا از دیتا ریپورت استفاده نمی کنی ؟    
> شوخی کردم داوود جان.خواستم یکم بخندیم.
> جدا از شوخی Fast Report  رو هم یه امتحانی بکن


برار راسته كه :
براي دلفي و ++C ؟

من اينو FastReport 4.5 Full Source دانلود كردم ولي چيزي واسه وي بي نداشت

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

نه برار.اصل کاری که وی بیه  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته متاسفانه واسه ما عشاق سینه چاک وی بی
برای دلفی - سی شارپ - سی ++ - ویژوال فاکس پرو و .... هم سمپل داره.

----------


## mpmsoft

بنده مخالف استفاده از Fast Report هستم

دوست عزیز بنده برای وی بی 6 کریستال اونم نسخه Developer Edition 10 و برای دات نت StimulReport را پیشنهاد می کنم

----------


## Tasiyan

> بنده مخالف استفاده از Fast Report هستم
> 
> دوست عزیز بنده برای وی بی 6 کریستال اونم نسخه Developer Edition 10 و برای دات نت StimulReport را پیشنهاد می کنم


دوست عزيز mpmsoft من Fast report رو نصب كردم 
بسياري از اون ويژگي هايي كه گفتم رو داشت 
آيا Developer Edition 10 داراي همون ويژگي ها هستش؟
آيا كار كردن باهاش راحته؟
در ضمن من كريستال 10 نصب كردم و تقريبا ميتونم باهاش كار كنم بجز قسمت پويا

آيا اين امكان هستش يكي از گزارشات پوياي خودتون كه با كريستال ايجاد كرديد رو واسم بزاريد

بازم ممنون از راهنمايي هاتون  :خجالت:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

داوود جان اینم آموزشش البته و صد البته انگلیسی
http://www.trim.com.au/documents/Fas...r%20Manual.pdf

----------


## Tasiyan

دوست عزيز mpmsoft داخل يكي از تاپيك هاتون متوجه شدم كه دنبال Fast Report بوديد و حتي بهتون پيشنهاد شد از ايران نسخه كامل رو تهيه كنيد :

1- آيا اونو خريديد؟  :متفکر: 
2- راضي بوديد يا نه / دليل؟  :متفکر: 
3- مشكلش چي هست؟  :متفکر: 

مي بخشيد اين سوال ها رو پرسيدم

با تشكر
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehdi_doraghi

با سلام
برنامه کریستال ریپورت فعلا قابلیت برتر دارد به نظر من همه ابزارها جهت نیاز برنامه نویس فراهم شده است
و هنگام نصب آن نمونه برنامه های زیادی در Sampel  آن وجود دارد

----------


## mpmsoft

بله بنده به دنبال Fast Report بودم ولی وقتی باهاش کار کردم دیدم در قالب VCL طراحی شده
و جهت کار کردن با OCX اون به مشکلات عجیبی از جمله خطاهای Dont Send برخورد می کردم

در کل طی تجربه ای که داشتم فکر می کنم کریستال نصبت به بقیه استیبل تر هست




> آيا اين امكان هستش يكي از گزارشات پوياي خودتون كه با كريس ايجاد كرديد رو واسم بزاريد


گزارشهای که بنده طراحی کردم بر اساس ساختار نرم افزار بوده و امکانش نیست که در سایت بزارم
اما اگر می خواهید روش کار رو بدونید خوده نمونه کدهای کریستال رو ببینید کاملا واضح هست

در ضمن فراموش نشه که منابع برای کریستال خیلی بیشتر از fast Report هست

----------


## a_mohammadi_m

با سلام
من قبلا با Crystal Report 9   اين كار رو كردم
البته خوش يك مثال كامل در اين رابطه داره كه در محل نصب برنامه مي تونيد پيداش كنيد
در Vb  از Component مربوط به Report Disginer  اون استفاده ميشه و محيط كامل كريستال رو از داخل برنامه شما Run  مي كنه البته فكر كنم فقط نسخه Developer  و Enterprise  چنين امكاني داره چون توي Cr10 Pro  من نديدم كار كنه
اگه Setup  برنامه رو درست بسازيد به خود كريستال هم احتياجي نداره

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
فقط جهت اطلاع دوستانی که به این تاپیک سر می‌زنن، مشاهده تاپیک زیر توصیه می‌شود :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...85%D9%86%D8%AF

----------

